# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Μειωτής Πίεσης Νερού

## selectronic

Σε "καινούργιο" σπίτι (<10 χρονών) που μπήκε τώρα η αδελφή μου, υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την πίεση του νερού. Δεν έχω βάλει μανόμετρο να την μετρήσω, αλλά είναι σίγουρα πάνω από 5 bar. Αν ανοίξεις τέρμα την βάνα του νεροχύτη, το νερό που πέφτει πιτσιλάει 3-4 μέτρα μακριά!

Οπότε λέω να βάλω έναν ρυθμιστή πίεσης στον πίνακα νερού που έχει στο μπάνιο. Κάποιος μου πρότεινε να τον βάλω στο φρεάτιο της ΕΥΔΑΠ αμέσως μετά τον μετρητή (για να "προστατεύει" όλη την εγκατάσταση), αλλά το βλέπω λίγο μανίκι να δουλέψεις στο φρεάτιο...

Από ότι είδα, ένας σχετικά τίμιος ρυθμιστής έχει περίπου 50-60 ευρώ (πχ εδώ), αλλά καθώς δεν έχω μεγάλη πείρα με τα νερά, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάτι που θα πρέπει να προσέξω στην αγορά αυτή.

Σκεφτόμουν να ψάξω για κάποιον με μανόμετρο πάνω, φίλτρο που να βγαίνει για να καθαρίζεται από τυχόν πετραδάκια/βρομιές και ανοξείδωτο (εσωτερικά *τουλάχιστον*).
Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που δεν έχω σκεφτεί?

Οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή/παρατήρηση ή και πρόταση για συγκεκριμένο ρυθμιστή/μαγαζί θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη  :Smile: 

Φωτό του πίνακα
Water.jpg
Λογικά η είσοδος που θα μπει ο ρυθμιστής είναι μία από τις δύο μαύρες σωλήνες τέρμα δεξιά (η άλλη μάλλον είναι η έξοδος για τον θερμοσίφωνα).

Σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας!

----------


## xsterg

εκτος του οτι πρεπει να ψαξεις την σωστη σωληνα που φερνει το νερο απο το ρολοι, θα σου ελεγα οτι μαλλον ο ρυθμιστης θα χωρεσει πολυ δυσκολα στο κολεκτερ. ποσο μαλλον αν εχει και προσθετο μανομετρο η και φιλτρο. απο εκει και περα κοιταζεις και εαν μπορεις να τον παρεμβαλεις μετα το ρολοι της υδρευσης.

----------


## konman

Κλεισε την κεντρικη βανα να δεις αν κανεις δουλεια.(οχι τελειος αλλα 3/4).

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η είσοδος νερού λογικά πρέπει να είναι η τέρμα δεξιά επάνω με μπλε σωληνάριο ... για να το διαπιστώσεις άνοιξε μια υποτιθέμενη βρύση (π.χ. του μπάνιου) ..  στο φουλ .. στην συνέχεια κλείσε την μπλε βάνα όσο χρειάζεται να μειωθεί η πίεση όσο επιθυμείς .
Σημείωση το παραπάνω είναι απλή λύση για μείωση πίεσης ροής στις βρύσες . Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι (σε βάθος χρόνου) δεν θα έχεις πιέσεις στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο . 
Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι τόσο απαραίτητο ο ρυθμιστής πίεσης (αν και δεν είμαι της σχολής υδραυλικών) την άποψη μου λέω . 
Ίσως να είναι απαραίτητο αν έχουμε προβλήματα συχνών διαρροών στις σωλήνες ή σε κάποιες συσκευές που τροφοδοτούνται με νερό . Για απλές βρύσες κτλ δεν χρειάζεται ρύθμιση

----------


## selectronic

Το ποια σωλήνα είναι η είσοδος του νερού θα το βρω, απλώς δεν έχω πάει στο σπίτι ακόμα (η φωτό ήρθε my mail). Όπως λέει και ο Κυριακίδης πρέπει να είναι η μαύρη με το μπλε σπιράλ.

Το "κόλπο" της μισο-κλειστής βάνας το ξέρω, αλλά αυτό ουσιαστικά δεν κάνει αυτό που θέλω (μειώνεις την ροή όχι την πίεση).

Το υδραυλικά στο σπίτι (μπαταρίες κτλ) είναι όλα της πλάκας και με την τρελή πίεση είμαι σίγουρος ότι μετά από λίγο καιρό θα έχει θέματα. Αλλά και συσκευές, πχ η βαλβίδα εισόδου νερού του πλυντηρίου δεν νομίζω να ζήσει πολύ. Για να πω την αλήθεια ρυθμιστή δεν έχει τύχη να δω από κοντά (ψάξιμο τώρα έκανα μέσω ίντερνετ), πίστευα ότι θα χωράει στον πίνακα, αλλιώς έχω πρόβλημα...

Σκεφτόμουν ότι με τον ρυθμιστή στον πίνακα θα "προστατεύω" το 95% της εγκατάστασης, και αυτό που μένει (η απόσταση ρολόι-πίνακας) είναι απλώς ένα κομμάτι σωλήνα και δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα. Λέτε τελικά να το σκέφτομαι λάθος και η σωστή λύση να είναι μετά τον μετρητή? Δεν έχω πάει και από εκεί να δω τι παίζει στο φρεάτιο από χώρο κτλ...

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!

----------


## vasilimertzani

η Καλυτερη λυση ειναι στο ρολοι.Αν μπορεις να κανεις το εξης .Ρολοι στο κολεκτερ και το ρυθμιστη στο ρολοι.Ειδικα αν ειναι η μαυρη σωληνα ειναι πολυ ευκολη η εγκατασταση στο ρολοι.

----------


## JOUN

> Για να πω την αλήθεια ρυθμιστή δεν έχει τύχη να δω από κοντά (ψάξιμο τώρα έκανα μέσω ίντερνετ), πίστευα ότι θα χωράει στον πίνακα, αλλιώς έχω πρόβλημα...


Δεν χωραει με τιποτα μεσα στο κολλεκτερ.Εκτος τον χωρο που χρειαζεται ο ρυθμιστης σαν συσκευη χρειαζεται και παραπανω για να μπουν και να συνδεθουν οι σωληνες του.

----------


## selectronic

Άρα άν είναι να βάλω ρυθμιστή, να το κάνω σωστά και να τον βάλω όσο πιο αρχή (αμέσως μετά το ρολόι) ε?
Πάντως από το ρολόι μέχρι τον πίνακα, μόνο ένα κομμάτι σωλήνα μονοκόμματο δεν είναι?

Λογικά αυτή τη βδομάδα θα πάω στο σπίτι, άρα θα ρίξω και μια ματιά στο φρεάτιο του ρολογιού να δω τι παίζει. Θα περάσω και από κανένα μαγαζί πριν για να τσεκάρω πάνω-κάτω και τις διαστάσεις του ρυθμιστή.

----------


## selectronic

> Δεν χωραει με τιποτα μεσα στο κολλεκτερ.Εκτος τον χωρο που χρειαζεται ο ρυθμιστης σαν συσκευη χρειαζεται και παραπανω για να μπουν και να συνδεθουν οι σωληνες του.


Όνειρο ήταν και πάει  :Biggrin:

----------


## xsterg

με την μισοκλειστη βανα δεν θα καταφερεις τιποτα. το κλεισιμο της βανας μειωνει την παροχη και οχι την πιεση. ειναι θεμα χρονου να αυξηθει η πιεση στα προηγουμενα επιπεδα με μια μισοκλειστη βρυση. τωρα για το θεμα των συνδεσεων του μειωτη πιεσης που ειναι η μονη σοβαρη αντιμετωπιση του θεματος μπορει να γινει και με ευκαμπτες μαυρες πλαστικες σωληνες σαν αυτες των ηλιακων. δυο μικρα κοματια μαζι με τα απαραιτητα εξαρτηματα συνδεσης αρκουν. καλη επιτυχια.

----------


## nikakis30

> Κλεισε την κεντρικη βανα να δεις αν κανεις δουλεια.(οχι τελειος αλλα 3/4).


Όχι Κύριοι. Γυρίζοντας τον διακόπτη μειώνεις την παροχή και όχι την πίεση.

----------


## nyannaco

Σωστά. Για να ακριβολογούμε, ο μισόκλειστος διακόπτης μειώνει την παροχή *και την πίεση όσο υπάρχει ροή*. Χωρίς ροή, η στατική πίεση σε όλο το δίκτυο ΔΕΝ μειώνεται, οπότε όλοι οι διακόπτες (βρύσες, φλοτέρ καζανακιών, ηλεκτροβαλβίδες πλυντηρίων) και ο θερμοσίφωνας καταπονούνται σε μόνιμη βάση από την πληρη πίεση του δικτύου. Για να προληφθούν όλα τα προβλήματα που μπορεί να προκύψουν από αυτό, μόνο ο μειωτής πίεσης θα κάνει δουλειά.
Επίσης, αν ο θερμοσίφωνας είναι στο πατάρι, είναι πολύ πιθανό να στάζει και η βαλβίδα του (συνεπεία της υψηλής αρχικής πίεσης και της, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, απουσίας δοχείου διαστολής), και να μην έχει γίνει αντιληπτό. Συνήθως γίνεται αντιληπτό όταν έχει ήδη γίνει η ζημιά.

----------


## nikakis30

Συμφωνώ. Και ο συγκεκριμένος μειωτης πιεσεως είναι ροής 60€(ανοικτό κύκλωμα) και όχι σαν αυτόν που βάζουμε στο καλοριφέρ 18€ ( κλειστά κυκλώματα) .

----------


## nyannaco

Στα κλειστά κυκλώματα των καλοριφέρ δεν βάζουμε μειωτή πίεσης, βάζουμε αυτόματο πλήρωσης. Βεβαίως και δεν είναι το ίδιο.

----------

